# What's a good 29" commuting tire?



## Son_of_thunder (Jun 12, 2012)

What's a good tire for commuting that is made in the 29 inch size. 
I'm having a really hard time finding many options.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

any 700c tire should work. I have used Schwalbe marathons and they work great


----------



## Son_of_thunder (Jun 12, 2012)

wow, 700C they actually fit on the rim of a 29er? I thought 29 inch was the whole diameter of the wheel with the tire, which would seem to make the rim a bit smaller diameter than a 700c, since the 700c use significantly smaller tires than mtb. 
that's great to know. should any 700c fit, or is it like just certain models?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the 29er rim size is  700c or 622 mm ISO. So any tire should fit (just don't try ultranarrow road tires on a very wide rim  )


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

29" is the estimated diameter of an average mountain bike sized tire on a 700c rim. Any 700c tire will fit, but "29er" rims are generally wider than road rims, so you don't want to go TOO skinny, or you'll get a funny shape/rim edge sort of sitting out there waiting to be scratched up. 

I have gone down to 700x35 on my WTB Speed Disc wheels with no issues. 

As for tires... I've had very good luck with Schwalbe Kojacks in 700x38, Schwalbe Big Apples in 29x2.35, and Just getting started with Serfas Drifters in 29x2.0...like them a lot. 

Schwalbe and a few other companies label their 29er tires "28"... my Big Apples were labeled 28x2.35...this is just a more accurate way to say 29, really, since it's the inner diameter of the tire they should be measuring anwyay... in reality it's 700c, but they know Americans are afraid of the metric system, so they try to get it as close as they can in inches... so 28 means 29, and 700c means 29 :lol:


----------



## Son_of_thunder (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks a lot! I sure am glad to hear that. That sure expands my options. thanks guys!


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've had great results from Kenda Kouriers 35mm and 40mm tires, just switched to 2.3 inch Origin8 Captiv8ers, that are working well. Duro, Continental, and Michelin also make decent tires. It's more about what you want to spend since there are good tires at most price points.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Schwalbe Marathon Supreme.

It ain't cheap but there is nothing better. I and a friend who commutes 5x miles I do on his 29er both swear by it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I am using CST Crucibles on mine. 700x32 size. So far, the tread has been deep enough to avoid punctures on all the road debris I have to deal with on a daily basis, and they maintain sufficient traction in what limited wet I've had so far. On Velocity Dyad rims, which aren't quite as wide as most mtb rims, but a little wider than most road rims (they're labeled for tandems and trekking bikes and such, and made for wider road tires).


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm running these....









I got a killer deal on the pair and couldn't pass it up. They roll very well with that nice centerline in the tread.


----------



## Son_of_thunder (Jun 12, 2012)

nice. I'm going to try the Continental Contact Extralight Reflex City Tire. See how that works for me.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Zeroack said:


> I'm running these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats' a WTB Nanoraptor for those who can't recognise a tyre by its tread alone


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Zeroack said:


> I'm running these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I have those on my XC race bike. :blush: Not the greatest of confidence in off-camber/loose/sandy corners at speed!!! :nono: I suppose they'd be great commuter tires though, seeing as _yes_ they do roll fast and don't weigh much at all. I recommend running them tubeless (with Stan's anti-flat goop) so as to avoid pinchflats entirely.


----------



## BooBoo (May 21, 2005)

Schwalbe Big Apples 2.35 are awesome for 29er urban assault riding.


----------

